# Drinks For Summer



## mitchelsy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Drinks For Summer*​


*Cinderella*​
*Ingredients*

1 oz Lemon Juice
2 oz Orange Juice
2 oz Pineapple Juice
1 oz Soda Water
½ oz Sugar Syrup

*Instructions*

Shake and strain into an ice-filled highball glass, and add soda. Garnish with a slice of lemon, add a straw, and serve.​


*Warm Witch's Blood*​
*Ingredients*

4 cups Apple-cranberry Juice
2 cups Orange Juice
1 teaspoon Whole Cloves
1 Stick Cinnamon
4 Allspice Berries_
some_ Sugar To Taste

*Instructions*

Bring to a boil in a saucepan and reduce heat to simmer.
Simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring and muttering appropriate incantations.
Serve in ghoulish glasses, garnish with an orange slice if desired.










*Pina Colada*​
*Ingredients*

1 cup coconut milk
1 cup pineapple juice
½ cups rum
4 tablespoons white sugar
8 cubes ice

*Instructions*

In a blender, combine coconut milk, pineapple juice, rum, sugar and ice. Blend until smooth. Pour into glasses, and serve immediately.

_:icon_smile:What is your favorite summer drink?_:icon_smile:


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thai Iced Tea



Mojito


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Ice tea and blueberry Stoli is a favorite as is a good Gin and Tonic


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 shots of bourbon. Four ice cubes.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

This year I celebrate my 20th anniversary of legal drinking and I'm pleased to report I'm still with my original spring/summer bevy - Stoli gimlet.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Tom Collins


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Bourbon, one rock.

But the new Firefly Sweet Tea Vodka is awfully good.


----------



## DeCaloFashion (Oct 27, 2008)

2 parts bourbon
1 part Southern Comfort
1/2 part lime juice
1 part lemonade



Mix all ingredients in a shaker with cracked ice, strain into a cocktail glass. Garnish with lemon. Sip by pool.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Bourbon, one rock.
> 
> But the new Firefly Sweet Tea Vodka is awfully good.


You hav'n a Tea Partay?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Tom Collins are good...as are John Collins...not so much in favor of their cousin Phil Collins though.

Gin and Tonic can't be beat for my money.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My favorite summer drink is a *Gin and Tonic*. Once with my wife and father-in-law at a private club in Lincoln Nebraska we walked up to the bar to order our drinks.

I ordered a G & T and the bartender (this is true) said "Now, what's in that?" I walked away, and my father-in-law graciously handled the bartender and got my drink!!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Mannix said:


> You hav'n a Tea Partay?


Not that kind. This kind: https://www.fireflyvodka.com/images/media/hires/sweet_tea_girl11x17.jpg


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

RPL271: Thai iced tea is outrageous - but God - the calories! :icon_smile:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy said:


> My favorite summer drink is a *Gin and Tonic*. Once with my wife and father-in-law at a private club in Lincoln Nebraska we walked up to the bar to order our drinks.
> 
> I ordered a G & T and the bartender (this is true) said "Now, what's in that?" I walked away, and my father-in-law graciously handled the bartender and got my drink!!


I think I've been to that club!:icon_smile_big: You're taking a risk in Nebraska if you order anything other than a Red Beer or whiskey.

My favorite summer drinks (in order): Gin Gimlet, Moscow Mule, Red Stripe (especially good after working in the garden), G&T or Sangria.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

rgrossicone said:


> Tom Collins are good...as are John Collins...not so much in favor of their cousin Phil Collins though.


...or Joan Collins.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pimm's and Lemonade with accompanying fruit/mint etc.
I'm quite surprised no one else has said it yet.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Jake1990 said:


> Pimm's and Lemonade with accompanying fruit/mint etc.
> I'm quite surprised no one else has said it yet.


I forgot Pimm's...excellent suggestion. A bottle has been patiently waiting on our bar since September to be re-opened.


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> A bottle has been patiently waiting on our bar since September to be re-opened.


I've already worked my way through two bottles so far this year (with company of course) as it's recently been rather sunny and going by the past couple of years it'll be raining for the rest of the year (British summers can be quite disappointing).


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> RPL271: Thai iced tea is outrageous - but God - the calories! :icon_smile:


Haha, lucky for me, I'm at the age where calories don't really matter yet.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As the outside air temps and humidity peak, a tall gin and tonic seems most refreshing to me. When attending functions that are held outdoors, that is what I always seem to end up with.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Summer means demon rum on the rocks to me. :icon_smile:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Gin & Tonic.


----------



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

I recently discovered the americano and the negroni. I think they make great summer drinks. But, perhaps nothing beats a G&T in the heat of the day.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

KenR said:


> Summer means demon rum on the rocks to me. :icon_smile:


Rum and ginger ale (or ginger beer) is sometimes a tasty treat, IMO. I believe the proper name for that drink is a Dark & Stormy (if using dark rum).


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Mint*

My wife grows mint plants in the back yard so that I can always have a fresh supply for juleps in the summer. The G&T is always a favorite, and late last sumer I picked up a bottle of Pimms. I figure I will finish it this summer.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone tried a Pimms Royale? Just replace the lemonade with Champagne. Delish and deadly.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

*The spritz*

Here is a favorite of mine.


Prosecco (if you can't find it use champagne or some other sparkling white wine, but it tastes best with Prosecco) 
Aperol (an Italian bitter, if you can't find it use Campari, but again, it tastes best with Aperol) 
Sparkling water 
 
Fill the glass about half with Prosecco, then add a small dose of Aperol (usually you have the right amount when the color in the glass is about half as orange-ish as the Aperol itself, but you may want to taste as well), and top off with sparkling water. I would serve in white wine glasses and if you want to exaggerate, you garnish with a piece of red orange rind. 

This is the prime Italian aperitif, especially in the Northeastern region. It originated around Venice at a time when that region was still part of the Austrian Habsburg empire.


----------



## Joho (Apr 7, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Tom Collins


:icon_smile:


----------

